# display no enciende con el 7447 en livewire



## jaon1212 (Mar 27, 2008)

hola, a todos, siempre he leido este foro pero no me habia propuesto a registrarme hasta que por fin lo hice, mi duda es que estoy montando un reloj am y pm con el contador 7490 y el codificador a 7 segmento 7447, pero resulta que coloco leds en las salida del contador y enciende y hace todo su conteo hasta 9 ya que es de decada, pero cuando conecto con el 7447 y las salidas del 7447 al display, el display no enciende ni nada, ya he probado de varias formas y nada que enciende, si pueden ayudar gracias,  saludos...


----------



## pepechip (Mar 27, 2008)

Nunca habia visto un esquema con ese tipo de componentes.
Te aconsejo que revises el esquema que has subido para poder descifrarlo.
saludos


----------



## jaon1212 (Mar 27, 2008)

perdon, no me habia fijado en la foto que subi pero aqui esta el esquema...


saludos..


----------



## santiago (Mar 27, 2008)

fijate si es de anodo o catodo comun esto se hace despues de insertar el display le haces click derecho y en modelo o models te da la opcion 
PD: ya me ha pasado lo mismo


----------



## jaon1212 (Mar 28, 2008)

gracia por tu opinion, pero ya he probado con anodo y catodo y ninguna de las dos formas me encienden y no entiendo por que     no se si los otros pines del 7447 deben ir conectado a vcc o gnd, si saben algo me avisan,   
saludos.....


----------



## jaon1212 (Abr 3, 2008)

el problema esta es en poner en anodo el display pero tambien alimentar el display con los 9 voltios y no con tierra, es la unica forma donde funciona el display,  saludos....      aki les dejo el  esquema


----------

